# Hat SEW eigene CPU?



## nade (22 November 2021)

JA, die Frage klingt etwas nichtssagend.
Daher jetzt die Auflösung, warum die Frage. Bei einem Kunden wurde eine/2 Absaugungen um eine Zellradschleuse erweitert. Beide Bedienstellen haben jeweils ein Absaugmotor. Jetzt wurde dies auf einer Eaton Easy 7xx Realisiert. Eingänge und Ausgänge waren mit Erweiterung sogar noch mit etwas Reserve. Jetzt wurde eine "Luftklappe" eingebaut für die Abschaltung bei Verstopfung bzw Rückstau bei zu viel Wind. Alles gut, ging auch noch drauf. Jetzt soll aber eben diese Anlage um einen 3. Motor erweitert werden, also eine 3. Absaugstelle. Frequenzumformer gesteuert dieses mal.
Alles gut und Schön, jetzt sind die Eingänge gerade mal noch genug, aber die Ausgänge am ende.
Siemens Lösung mit einer S1500 kommt auch ohne evtl über einen Analogausgang die Leistung zu Regeln gleich mal auf ~1500€ CPU und je 1 32ger Karte für Ein und Ausgänge. Grund für so eine kompakte Bauweise und nicht eine S1200 ist das Platzproblem und eben ein möglichst einfacher Austausch der Steuerungen im Betrieb.

Jetzt zu der eigentlichen Frage, da mir die EA Klemmen von SEW bereits schonmal unter gekommen sind und definitiv auch auf recht geringem Platzbedarf schon einiges leisten können, wie sieht es da mit einer CPU aus? Was sagt da der Preis bei der Ausstattungsvariante mit 32 ein und Ausgängen? Platzbedarf pro Schienenlänge (Ob Hutschiene oder Profilschiene) ist auf ~26cm begrenzt.
Und ohne die Komplette Verteilung in einen neuen Verteiler umzubauen (Was gerade ja so aufgebaut wurde wegen Geiz ist Geil und Erweitern ist ja nie ein Problen, die bekommen das schon hin....) kein weiterer Platz mehr vorhanden. Bzw nochn Kasten dran (Hensel Mi) keine weiteren Möglichkeiten. Hat da einer eine Idee? Software Tia und eben die Kostenlose SEW sind momentan die Einzigen für größere Steuerungen möglichen Software Produkte im Haus.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (22 November 2021)

Schau mal bei insevis da gibt's panel kompakt sps und kompakt SPS. Wenn siemens vielleicht die ET200SP.
https://www.insevis.de/
Oder VIPA micro. Wenn S7 Kompatibilität
Welche FU verwendet ihr? Denke mal SEW?


----------



## nade (22 November 2021)

Schau ich mir mal an. Vipa Micro auch mit Tia Programierbar?
Hab nach dem auch Cheffe so auf Schneider geschworen hat, aber mir die Dinger zu wieder sind, für 2 etwas größere Gebäudelüfter auf SEW gesetzt. Vor allem Kostenlose Software und auch ohne Registrierzwang. Softwareaufbau für meine Begriffe auch Übersichtlicher. Welcher FU aber in der Absaugung verbaut wird, da habe ich keinen Einfluss darauf, weil die fertig Geliefert wird.
Ach ja zu SEW da haben wir auch andere Kunden, deren Anlagen auch SEW beinhalten, was für mich Sinn macht eben auf diese auch eigene "Entwicklungen" zu stützen. Schnittstellenreduzierung Software Reduzierung und auch einen Vertriebler, der notfalls sogar selbst mal bei Ausfall einen Wechselrichter vorbei bringt.


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

Wenn du auf die EAs ansprichst: die kommen original von VIPA/Yaskawa und werfen dort Slio genannt. 
Es gibt von Vipa auch Steuerungen in dieser Bauform, aber die sind relativ breit, mit 32DI und 32DQ wird das knapp werden. 

Von SEW gibt's CPUs, aber die bauen relativ hoch. Suche mal nach Moviplc bzw. MoviC Controller. 

Im Siemens Umfeld wäre wohl eine CPU1510SP mit Et200sp-Baugruppen das Mittel der Wahl. Die baut 100mm breit und pro Baugruppe können nochmal 15mm dazu. 32DI+32DQ wären auf 165mm Breite realisierbar. Kostenmäßig wirst so über 1200 EUR kommen. 

Sehr kompakt bauen auch noch die 750-890 von Wago (die lassen sich mit Codesys 2.3 programmieren, ähnlich SEW Generation B).


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (22 November 2021)

Vipa und insevis sind mit tia programmierbar.


----------



## nade (22 November 2021)

Bei Wago bedarf es der Kostenpflichtigen Gerätedateien? Nun ja, also die 1500er CPU wie gesagt mit Siemens Konfigurator gemeint die "Kleinste" der Serie zu holen, aber nun ja da gab es ersteinmal bei Preiskatalog Großhändler ein hups. ~400€ Lösung gleich mal ver5facht. Aber nun gut ist ja auch erst etwas mehr als 1 Jahr her wo ich mich mit der VerKOPten scheiße von Eaton abgemüht hab. Aller guten Dinge sind 3 1.mal 2. mal und letztes mal. 1. Mal bei einem anderen Chef für eine Maschine eine Erweiterung auf noch so da rumliegender Moeller. War schon mehr Zeit für KOP gedanklich in FUP zu bekommen (AWL seit meiner Ausbildung vor 20 Jahren nicht mehr gebraucht). Aber eure Vorschläge werd ich mir mal ansehn. Insevis sieht ja mal nicht sooo Verkehrt aus. Hoffe nur, wenn ich mich für was entschieden hab das die Lieferzeiten nicht Irgendwo Freitag ist. (Monat und Jahr wird nicht dabei gesagt).
Da sind mir doch langsam die Dicken Querschnitte und Kraftwerksleittechnik wo ABB sich um ihre Hardware und Programmierung selbst kümmern doch wesentlich lieber. Nun gut sowas reizt auch schon, gerade wenn viel Industriekunden im Aufgabenspektrum.
Bitschupser, das ist super, mal sehen was ich da zusammen krieg und was die Kiste kostet.


----------



## maxder2te (22 November 2021)

Also ne 1212C mit 40Di und 38Dq würde 230mm breit bauen.

Mich würde interessieren wieviele solche Kosten du in Jahr baust das ihr euch under 400 EUR Zukauf kosten mukiert. Wenns 100 oder 1000 sind verstehe ich das. Wegen 3 oder 4 nicht. 

Bei solchen großserien waren wohl auch die echten Serienmaschinensysteme wie Beckhoff, Sigmatek, B&R usw. Interessant. 
Und weil du ABB schreibst: Der Programmierer kostet halt auch in der Stunde mehr als eine komplette Eaton Easy....


----------



## nade (22 November 2021)

Puh.. das ging ja schnell. Eine Lösung in knapp einer Stunde. Nehme die Version mit den SP Modulen. Komme da auf ca 1100€ netto Ek Preis bei unserem Großhändler. Ok Speicherkarte noch nicht dabei. Maxder, Respekt bei deiner Preisschätzung. und mit Sicherheit noch Platz für mehr Nice to Have. Hach ja, da könnte ja noch die Idee kommen mit der "Umluftklappe" für die Wärme im Winter wieder ins Gebäude zu lenken... 
Ach ja Bitschupser, die Vipa guck ich mir auch noch an, die dürften ja glaub etwas günstiger kommen können, und die insevis werde ich mir definitiv mal etwas genauer angucken. Die klingen für evtl andere Projekte mal nicht schlecht. Also Gefahr erkannt, Problem gebannt. Wie geschrieben Lösung um die Uhrzeit in knapp 1 Stunde. Respekt was hier im Forum noch immer geht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 November 2021)

nade schrieb:


> Nehme die Version mit den SP Modulen.


Lieferzeit unbedingt beachten.
Gruß


----------



## nade (22 November 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Also ne 1212C mit 40Di und 38Dq würde 230mm breit bauen.
> 
> Mich würde interessieren wieviele solche Kosten du in Jahr baust das ihr euch under 400 EUR Zukauf kosten mukiert. Wenns 100 oder 1000 sind verstehe ich das. Wegen 3 oder 4 nicht.
> 
> ...


Das ist wie gesagt ein Kunde. Der hatte eine "neue" Halle Gebaut und meinte es reicht 1x 4x150mm² Kupfer als Zuleitung. Das Frühjahr kam eine Netzverstärkung dazu. "Bessere Preise" und die Arbeit auf ein neues. Nicht Lehrgeld genug, da wird immer noch lieber auf den Bleistiftspitzer gehört, als auf den Rat derer, die das System bereits kennen. Die Verteilung hier wurde auch vor 2 3Jahren bei der "Umwidmung" von Lager zu Produktion gebaut. Vorschlag min 120mm² in die gegenüberliegende Ecke zu ziehn war zu Teuer. Jetzt ist die Kiste eben im Max an Auslastung.. Aber egal. wir rüsten nichts mehr nach. Also in die Verteilung an Leistungen die da Abgegriffen werden sollen. Die Hauptverteilung von dem Gebäude ist eh komplett voll.
Nein keine Großserien sind Einzelanfertigungen, die ohne mich in der Firma wohl auch keiner machen würde. Oder einer der Älteren würde 4x so viel Platz brauchen und Klappertechnik nutzen. Auch die SEW Umrichter sind wenn überhaupt 2 Stück im Jahr.
MHKW, Fliegende holländer kennts, da ists egal was es kostet. Da läßt sich auch mal locker Flockig nur für Mitarbeiter "Wallboxen" für 10k Kabel bestellen. Unsere Firma ist "nur" ein kleiner Handwerksbetrieb mit recht hohem Großkundenanteil. Die einen Kaschieren Stoffe, die Nächsten schneiden Prägen und Drucken Karton, wieder andere Stellen Pflastersteine her... Andere schmelzen lieber in Kleinserien Gussteile.... andere machen Spritzgussteile.. Also bis auf Steuerungstechnik in allen Richtungen immer gut zu tun. Halt auch mal so nehh so teuer solls nicht werden und dann immer dazu haben wollen Kisten.


----------



## nade (22 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Lieferzeit unbedingt beachten.
> Gruß


Ja Delta, deswegen guck ich mir auch noch die Vipa an. Dieses jahr wird das sicher eh nichts mit dem Corona Mumpitz gepaart mir och wir haben England verloren, im Suezkanal wird mit einem Containerschiff das Driften geübt und die EU verscherzt es sich mit China....Haben hier auch einiges schon was 2 Monate Lieferzeit hatte. Also am liebesten würde ich am Mitwoch in den Jahres end Urlaub gehn und abwarten.


----------



## INSEVIS-Service (23 November 2021)

Hallo

unsere Panel-SPS mit rückseitigen E/A wird in die Front eingesetzt. 

Eine 4,3"  hat 3 Slots  -> 48 DigEA
Eine  7"  hat  7 Slots -> 112  DigEA

Oder als Hutschienen-Varianten 90  bzw. 160mm breit.

Preise schicke ich als PN.


Zur Ankopplung der SEW FU haben wir immer einen CANopen Master in der CPU.


----------



## nade (24 November 2021)

Hallo
Das klingt nicht schlecht. Die bereits beim Großhändler angefragte S7 Komponenten haben ja bisher noch kein Angebot ergeben.
Somit die Anfrage über den Vertriebsweg, und die mögliche Lieferzeiten. Da es ja wohl momentan bereits bei so banalen Dinge wie Rohrkabelschuhe für Alukabel nach über 3 Monaten keine Lieferung in Sicht ist, wäre das glaub sogar eine relevante Angabe. Da dies wie so oft bei dem einen oder anderen Firmenkunde ganz kurzfristig einfällt, das man da ja noch was brauch.

Ansonst seh ich mir noch die Programiersoftware an und werde mal sehen was bei rüber kommt. Vielleicht nehm ich mir auch mal eine für mich selber um eben das Handling auch mal probiert zu haben.


----------



## nade (25 November 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die EAs ansprichst: die kommen original von VIPA/Yaskawa und werfen dort Slio genannt.
> Es gibt von Vipa auch Steuerungen in dieser Bauform, aber die sind relativ breit, mit 32DI und 32DQ wird das knapp werden.
> 
> Von SEW gibt's CPUs, aber die bauen relativ hoch. Suche mal nach Moviplc bzw. MoviC Controller.
> ...


So, auf die Anfrage kam erstmal das hier als Empfehlung zurück.
*Ihre Anfrage: 

*

_1x 7523018 SIMATIC DP, CPU 1510SP-1 PN für ET 200SP 6ES75101DJ010AB0

2x DQ 16x DC 24V/0,5A ST 6ES7132-6BH01-0BA0

2x DI 16xDC 24V ST 6ES7131-6BH01-0BA0

1 x Passende Speicherkarte_



*Empfehlung: 



Die Typen sind aktuell.

Mögliche Speicherkarte: 



6ES7954-8LE03-0AA0*

SIMATIC S7, Memory Card

für S7-1x00 CPU/SINAMICS,

3, 3V Flash, 12 MByte



*Passende Busadapter für die CPU:



6ES7193-6AR00-0AA0*

SIMATIC ET 200SP,

Busadapter BA 2xRJ45,

2 RJ45 Buchsen



*Passende Baseunits für die Erweiterungskarten:



6ES7193-6BP00-0DA0*

SIMATIC ET 200SP,

BaseUnit BU15-P16+A0+2D,

BU-Typ A0,

Push-In-Klemmen,

ohne AUX-Klemmen,

neue Lastgruppe,

BxH: 15x 117mm



*6ES7193-6BP00-0BA0*

SIMATIC ET 200SP,

Base-Unit BU15-P16+A0+2B,

BU-Typ A0,

Push-In-Klemmen,

ohne AUX-Klemmen,

nach links gebrückt,

BxH: 15x 117mm
War/ist das nötig, bis auf die Speicherkarte um nicht für jeden CPU Ausfall immer mit dem ganzen "Gelumps" hin fahren zu müssen, sondern auch einer ohne Programmierkenntnis die Bauteile tauschen zu lassen?


----------



## maxder2te (25 November 2021)

nade schrieb:


> So, auf die Anfrage kam erstmal das hier als Empfehlung zurück.
> *Ihre Anfrage: *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohne Speicherkarte geht gar nichts, die 1500er brauchen diese. Es gibt von Helmholz Nachbauen, wirklich bringen tut das aber nichts. 

Wenn du keine Web-Apps und nicht mehr als 1 Projektsprache auf der CPU hast wirst du auch mit einer 4MB Karte durchkommen. 

Die Baugruppen inklusive CPU kannst du ohne PC tauschen, auf der Speicherkarte ist alles drauf. 
Wenn ein Monteur ein Feature-Update ausrollen soll geht das durch Tauschen der Speicherkarte oder mit der kostenlosen Version des Automation Tool. 

Sollen Einstellwerte oder Statistikdaten diesen Speicherkartenwechsel überleben, dann ist etwas Programmierarbeit notwendig, mit File-Io oder Recipe-Funktion geht des relativ einfach. 

Die CPU hat 1 RJ45-Anschluss drauf. Der von Siemens empfohlene Busadapter hat 2 weitere, er ist nur notwendig, wenn Du mehr als 1 RJ45-Anschluss brauchst - alle 3 Ports sind über einen Switch verbunden. Die Busadapter gibt's auch in M12-Ausführung oder mit Glasfaser (wobei da nicht alle mit der 1510er gehen)


----------



## nade (25 November 2021)

Ah oke. Also Speicherkarte wieder ein "Geld" Angebot. Sind keine Zeitrelevanten Sachen, keine Datenbank, keine Menue´s nur reine Bitschupserrei.
Was ist mit den anderen Sachen? Irgendwie kommt mir das an der eigentlichen Anfrage vorbei vor.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 November 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> oder mit der kostenlosen Version des Automation Tool.


Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr kostenlos



nade schrieb:


> Also Speicherkarte wieder ein "Geld" Angebot.


Du kannst, wenn du dein Programm erstellt hast, schauen wie groß deine Karte sein muss. Es gibt in TIA extra ein Fenster dafür. Du solltest darauf achten, dass du <50% der Speicherkapazität der Karte belegst, ansonsten wird öfters ein Stop zum laden nötig sein...
Der Vertrieb kann ja nicht ausloten, was du für eine Kapazität brauchst.


----------



## nade (25 November 2021)

Denke die "kleinere" Version hat ohne Probleme auf eine ver(KOP)te Eaton Easy gepasst. Da werden 1 Eingang und 2..3 Ausgänge locker platz finden. Aber danke für den Hinweis das in der Tia zu Ermitteln. Kleiner ist günstiger, also für ein Angebot kommts dann schon hin.

Nur eben die anderen Sachen neben dem Busankoppler für 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse (werden nicht gebraucht, bleibt bei der Programierschnittstelle, können die auch nicht Riechen. Die Anderen 2 Positionen kann ich nicht einordnen, ob nur nice to have, oder bei einer Anlage mit wirklich kleinem Zustandswechsel nötig.


----------



## Hohlkörper (26 November 2021)

Sind mit den anderen eiden Positionen die Baseunits gemeint? Die Baseunits sind die Anschlussklemmen für die E/A-Module, die werden schon benötigt. Im Angebot sind zwei Typen: eine um eine neue Lastgruppe zu beginnen und die andere ist für die Weiterführung der Lastgruppe.


----------



## nade (26 November 2021)

Ja, das waren die Hauptbauteile. Wobei in dem Vorschlag iwo die CPU fehlte. Aber gut zu wissen, dass die CP auch wie eine S5 oder S400 auf ein hier modulares Rack kommt.
Hab nun vom Großhändler für alles die Preise und Lieferzeiten.. Das zieht sich ja bis alles da ist bis nächstes Jahr Mai. So viel zum Thema Kurzfristig und haben wollen.
Ich warte mal noch auf das Angebot von Insevis und deren Lieferzeiten.
Vipa werd ich auch mal eine Zusammenstellung machen, mal sehen wie sich Preis und Lieferzeit nachher auswirkt.


----------



## maxder2te (26 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr kostenlos


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
Ich kann es nach wie vor ohne Lizenzschlüssel nutzen. Einige Features sind halt nicht nutzbar aber Basics wie IP-Adresse einstellen funktionieren bei einem einzelnen Gerät. 
Bei jedem Start meckert es halt dass es gerne die Lizenz hätte. 

Zum Programm aktualisieren braucht man tatsächlich die Basic-Lizenz, war gar nicht so einfach das schnell zu finden. Eine Übersicht gibt's hier:


			https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/attachments/109780563/SAT.UserGuide.V4.0.de-DE.pdf
		

Kapitel 8


----------



## nade (26 November 2021)

Den Link bekomm ich nicht auf. Aber Nebenschauspielplatz. Ansonst für einen Kabelbeschwörer bis 240mm² und Yanizza Zählerbesänftiger neben eben all dem schönen kram an en Tasten war da schon sehr viel Info mit dabei. Vor allem zielgerichtet und nicht öhhh Suchfunktion.. meinte SuFu.


----------



## nade (16 Dezember 2021)

So. https://www.insevis.de/ hat den Zuschlag bekommen. Lieferzeit, wenn auch bis der Kunde sich entschieden hat einige Zeit ins Land ging, 5.KW immer noch bedeutend kürzer als Siemens Komponenten 20.KW+. Vipa hab ich da leider nicht mehr Angefragt bei Lieferzeiten Siemens irgendwo mitte Mai für die CPU und damals Insevis mit 2 Wochen. Wenn die Kiste keine Probleme macht, werde ich wohl in der Kompaktklasse öfters auf Insevis zugreifen. Der Preis ist für eine limitierte Baugruppe denk ich OK.  Danke an alle Antworten/Vorschläge.


----------

